# Women Bindings



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Once I get new boots, I'd like to get another pair of bindings because I'm too lazy to swap them between snowboards and I'm a gear whore. I know I like stiffer bindings; I have two pair of Lexa's but I'm wondering what are other good options outside of Burton. I have a friend who loves his GNU bindings but literally no one has ever mentioned them on here. So I'm not sure about their durability. 
The only Unions I have ever looked at seemed cheap and plastic, but maybe they were lower end.
Flux doesn't make many options for women; I haven't really researched NOW. 
I have a pair of Flow Minx-SE that I honestly hate--there is no cushioning on the foot bed and it kills my feet after a few hours (they are the weird flow diagonal strap version, not standard flows). I mention this because I've noticed GNU has a similar no cushion foot bed. 
I'm more than happy to stick with Lexa's I'm just interested in expanding into other brands. I know I could go Escapades, but I'm sure they would be all that different from Lexas. 

To summarize, I want a stiff, responsive and comfy binding other than Burton (let the perv jokes begin)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm... you already have the best option I know for stiff responsive and comfy women's bindings (disclaimer: haven't tried any GNU, Flux or Union - hard to get over here).

If you like to try other options, try Ride Fame or Salomon Mirage. However, both are rather in the range of Escapades. I liked both, but not as much as the Lexa. Ride has a very rigid baseplate and Salomon a special healcup which give a different riding feel - maybe it's something for you.

How tall are you? If you have long legs, and if you find Salomon to demo, try the men's Quantum as well. They don't have overly high highbacks thus may work for your legs without pinching your calves.Same goes for Burton Diodes which also is a men's binging a girl can ride. _Those_ would be responsive.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah that's what I was thinking. Actually I happened to look at the Ride & Salomon tonight and they look interesting. I've been working the last 4 nights so I've been doing a lot of gear browsing online. 

I'm 5'5 and headed for a size 6.5 boot so I'll be on the low end of a medium binding.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I would suggest the Salomon Mirage. The shadow fit system is amazingly comfortable and still tons of response.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Rogue said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking. Actually I happened to look at the Ride & Salomon tonight and they look interesting. I've been working the last 4 nights so I've been doing a lot of gear browsing online.
> 
> I'm 5'5 and headed for a size 6.5 boot so I'll be on the low end of a medium binding.


I have the bindings you are looking for.

They're not 2016 bindings, but they are better than most of them.

These were the highest end binding that burton made & the stiffest.

When I Frankenstein up a pair of bindings, I usually start with this baseplate & build up from there.

Burton CFX, all Burton bindings are interchangeable. They don't have cap straps but your other bindings do so y6o can just swap em out with your old ones.

Plus they are blue & black, should match your new stick.:jumping1:


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Rogue said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking. Actually I happened to look at the Ride & Salomon tonight and they look interesting. I've been working the last 4 nights so I've been doing a lot of gear browsing online.
> 
> I'm 5'5 and headed for a size 6.5 boot so I'll be on the low end of a medium binding.


They are off an Option snowboard, that was matched up with size 6 boots, so they should fit you perfect.:jumping1:

TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> I'm 5'5 and headed for a size 6.5 boot so I'll be on the low end of a medium binding.


I'm 5'8; those two men's M bindings I mentioned worked for me. They probably come in S as well. Don't know for sure, they weren't available at the demo when I tried 'em.
Good hunting


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Rome now makes Katanas for women. You can adjust the stiffness to what you want.

Rome Katana Women's Snowboard Binding | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2016


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Rogue said:


> Once I get new boots, I'd like to get another pair of bindings because I'm too lazy to swap them between snowboards and I'm a gear whore. I know I like stiffer bindings; I have two pair of Lexa's but I'm wondering what are other good options outside of Burton. I have a friend who loves his GNU bindings but literally no one has ever mentioned them on here. So I'm not sure about their durability.
> The only Unions I have ever looked at seemed cheap and plastic, but maybe they were lower end.
> Flux doesn't make many options for women; I haven't really researched NOW.
> I have a pair of Flow Minx-SE that I honestly hate--there is no cushioning on the foot bed and it kills my feet after a few hours (they are the weird flow diagonal strap version, not standard flows). I mention this because I've noticed GNU has a similar no cushion foot bed.
> ...


I've heard nothing but headaches about gnu bindings. They're rear entry like flows but their dynamic is different and the toe caps don't stay put for shit and from what I've seen I can see why. They look like they're custom made for only a specific shape boot and since different brands come in different shapes and sizes I'd stray from this. I have some flows and while they're are convenient and the power triangle is cool for hard heelsides they're not for everybody. I still generally prefer traditional bindings. If you want to try rear entries I'd definitely go with flow or K2. As for traditionals besides Burton I really like the unions, Fluxes, Rossignols and K2s I've had. All very solid well made bindings. I don't know as much about the women's line but I know my girlfriend has K2 Cassettes and they're a pretty stiff binding and for the money definitely feel solid and well made. Lots of cushion, good toe cap and a stiff highback. I'd check them out or K2 charms


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Come to think of it check out the Rossignol diva or justice too. They're built on the cobra/xv men's platform and I can vouch from first hand experience they're a very cushy binding with a sweet canted gel footbed and very comfy straps and a stiff high back. My rossi XVs are probably my favorite binding and those are the ladies versions so maybe check them out too.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

If you can find a pair of Flux GM's (older model) somewhere, you'll love those!!!!!

My wife went from Lexa's to GM's and can't be happier!!!!! 

Unfortunately, Flux no longer make a stiffer women's binding any longer, although the GS (bein based on the super popular men's DS) have great heel/toe response, with great lateral flex for tweakin your airs, steezin out ya butters, and weightin ya pow turns with style!!!!!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

here's some pretty good bindings for women


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SkullAndXbones said:


> here's some pretty good bindings for women


Oh yes. Yes indeed.

Have you tried that kind yet Rouge?
Way better than FLOW or Union.

You really need to try those, if you haven't?

I have an awesome idea!:embarrased1:
Since you're so close, you could come & get those Burton cfx's 
Plus I think I have a set of those ones pictured above.
You can most definitely try those & see if you like them?

I have a feeling, you'll really, & I mean really like em.

Snowboarding too, dont forget snowboarding too.

That sounds like wicked fun woo I'm super excited really, you should see:hairy:


I'm just fuckin' whit chya rouge, don't take it to heart.
Although I'm not opposed to it.


TT


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> If you can find a pair of Flux GM's (older model) somewhere, you'll love those!!!!!
> 
> My wife went from Lexa's to GM's and can't be happier!!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, Flux no longer make a stiffer women's binding any longer, although the GS (bein based on the super popular men's DS) have great heel/toe response, with great lateral flex for tweakin your airs, steezin out ya butters, and weightin ya pow turns with style!!!!!


I was looking at these last night actually. I'll see what else I can find about them but I liked the description you gave


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Simon Birch said:


> Rome now makes Katanas for women. You can adjust the stiffness to what you want.
> 
> Rome Katana Women's Snowboard Binding | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2016


I seriously wish snowboard companies would stop thinking all girls want pink and shit.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I seriously wish snowboard companies would stop thinking all girls want pink and shit.


I go back and forth on this. I think we need to celebrate the fact we are women and different, our gear doesn't need to look like men's. However, I think we could do without all the kittens, pink, rainbows or other girlie stuff. There is some really ugly stuff out there today, like the Leopard print Lexa bindings. Come on.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Rogue said:


> I go back and forth on this. I think we need to celebrate the fact we are women and different, our gear doesn't need to look like men's. However, I think we could do without all the kittens, pink, rainbows or other girlie stuff. There is some really ugly stuff out there today, like the Leopard print Lexa bindings. Come on.


On the other hand, I reckon if Vans made their Hello Kitty Boots in a Men's US10, I'd get some!!!!! :embarrased1:


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

I personally would like to see this on a snowboard base but alas I would need to charter its creation through a manufacturer. Maybe I can get a top sheet sticker made. But yeah I agree with the pink and unicorns and kittens thing. My girlfriend was picky as a mofo getting her gear. Total fashion over function rider haha no pink allowed..


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> I go back and forth on this. I think we need to celebrate the fact we are women and different, our gear doesn't need to look like men's. However, I think we could do without all the kittens, pink, rainbows or other girlie stuff. There is some really ugly stuff out there today, like the Leopard print Lexa bindings. Come on.


I was actually happy with my old black Ride Fame and wanted to get 'em replaced in '13. But then they came with this :eyetwitch2:








No way. I happily went back to Burton - that year in baby blue . But well... I can cope with funky powder blue, but not with screaming pink.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

My girl rides black K2 cassettes on a 2013 neversummer infinity. The bindings are stiff and have a little silver piping and white polka dots on the straps but that's as girly as it gets. The board is black with aurora borealis colors and a howling wolf so I guess it's not overly girly. I'd ride the thing if it came in my size tbh. It's basically a snowtrooper/SL for the ladies. Neversummer has the best graphics imo if we're going purely aesthetic. As for boots and bindings eh I've never had a problem finding women non girly stuff be it customers at my old shop or ones I've dated who ride. I admit boards are a little trickier to find not girly unless you ride a big boy's or a small men's. I guess it all depends what your style is.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Rome Madison come in black...my daughter loves hers, highly adjustable and no unusual issues.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Rogue said:


> I go back and forth on this. I think we need to celebrate the fact we are women and different, our gear doesn't need to look like men's. However, I think we could do without all the kittens, pink, rainbows or other girlie stuff. There is some really ugly stuff out there today, like the Leopard print Lexa bindings. Come on.


Yeah, i saw the animal print lexa bindings and just shook my head. 

I just think there should be a choice. Not EVERY girl wants pink, rainbows, cats and shit like that. if you're going to offer something like that, at least counter it with a neutral black colorway as well. 

It's disappointing, and hard to find stuff that isn't disgustingly girly.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Well when all else fails there's always men's smalls :grin:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Neversummer85 said:


> Well when all else fails there's always men's smalls :grin:


In that line of thinking... didn't you think of getting a split, Rouge? If so, those Spark Afterburner are sweet responsive bindings which work well for women's legs and which, with the help of adaptors - can be used in a solid as well. It takes 5 seconds to swap them between boards, no screwdriver needed. I use those split bindings with OneBinding adaptors on the Flag.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Yeah, i saw the animal print lexa bindings and just shook my head.
> 
> I just think there should be a choice. Not EVERY girl wants pink, rainbows, cats and shit like that. if you're going to offer something like that, at least counter it with a neutral black colorway as well.
> 
> It's disappointing, and hard to find stuff that isn't disgustingly girly.


There is almost always a black option, but it's so boring I hate to have all black bindings/boots. I like black boots actually, but not bindings. I guess if I'm really thinking about it the lower end gear is usually more girly while the pricier stuff has less options and more black. 



neni said:


> In that line of thinking... didn't you think of getting a split, Rouge? If so, those Spark Afterburner are sweet responsive bindings which work well for women's legs and which, with the help of adaptors - can be used in a solid as well. It takes 5 seconds to swap them between boards, no screwdriver needed. I use those split bindings with OneBinding adaptors on the Flag.


I would love to get a split!! But until I have a consistent group to ride with and ones who would be interested in that, I'm holding off. Resort solo riding and split out of the resort are two different things ya know? In terms of safety and being properly prepared. I'll still have to check them out though, it's funny how much can change and happen in one year of riding....

Oh and btw, I have to admit, I actually like the baby powder blue Lexa's haha They just would look so good on my LC and the dark blue Lexas will look great on my new Jamie Lynn...:embarrased1:



Neversummer85 said:


> My girl rides black K2 cassettes on a 2013 neversummer infinity. The bindings are stiff and have a little silver piping and white polka dots on the straps but that's as girly as it gets. The board is black with aurora borealis colors and a howling wolf so I guess it's not overly girly. I'd ride the thing if it came in my size tbh. It's basically a snowtrooper/SL for the ladies. Neversummer has the best graphics imo if we're going purely aesthetic. As for boots and bindings eh I've never had a problem finding women non girly stuff be it customers at my old shop or ones I've dated who ride. I admit boards are a little trickier to find not girly unless you ride a big boy's or a small men's. I guess it all depends what your style is.



It seems like it's getting better, but I just still don't get it when I see gear that looks like it is made for a little girl.Which is usually more on snowboards than boots/bindings. Thankfully those are covered up mostly. You're definitely right about the NS graphics, they are beautiful and made for women, not little girls. I still need to demo one sometime....


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Awe you suck Rogue, haha. Not even a smart ass comment to all our tomfoolery.

We're only funnin' wit chya.:blahblah:



TT:hairy:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Awe you suck Rogue, haha. Not even a smart ass comment to all our tomfoolery.
> 
> We're only funnin' wit chya.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

So far the 2016 Rome Katana & Flux GS are looking good. I'm hoping to see some of these in person at the upcoming Ski & Snow Fever Expo. 


I hate to mess with what works but I'm curious to try out something different.


----------

